# Anyone know when the next big sale is at Mike's Bikes?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Last summer, I remember stumbling in on sale where all bikes were 20% off. I wasn't ready to buy at the time, but am now. Just wondering when to expect the next sale.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Mega sale was not too long ago.. I know it rolls around again in the fall.. not sure if there is one in the summer.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmmm... maybe it was the fall. I believe it was around the september time frame--I remember it was just after the 2014's were announced, which is why i was in the store hoping to see them in person (even though they weren't in stock yet).


----------

